# Just sprained my ankle or twisted it...



## CeeCee (Jan 18, 2014)

Had to change the battery in my smoke alarm, so got the ladder and battery and when I was coming back down I missed the last step...ouch!  I have it elevated and cold compress on it.

The worst thing is...it's beeping again!!!  Must not be a new battery.  I will wait a while and attempt it again but more carefully.

I do see my dr. On Monday so that if it's not better by then, she can look at it!


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 18, 2014)

For goodness sake.....haven't you learnt by now?
all you can do then is play on your computer and read your book..


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 18, 2014)

I hate these stupid smoke alarms ...have 7 of them in this house.

I just took the ice off...will do it again in 20 mins...looks a little swollen.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 18, 2014)

Ha ha, the ad below my post is...treat swollen legs...siliconvalleycardiology...simple out patient procedure.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 18, 2014)

As it wil....


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 18, 2014)

I haven't done something like this in years, that time I missed 2 steps and that was bad!


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 18, 2014)

You are supposed to learn by your mistakes....REST


----------



## gar (Jan 18, 2014)

I'd be there to help in a Heart beat if we were not thousands of miles away.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 18, 2014)

thanks Gary, I know you would...it hasn't gotten any more swollen then the pic I sent, so that's good.  I'm going to stay off of it as best I can and I'll see how it is tomorrow.


----------



## Anne (Jan 18, 2014)

I hope that thing isn't still beeping CeeCee; is there anyone close you could have to help for now??  A neighbor, maybe??


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 18, 2014)

It's still beeping and nobody to ask.

i will try again tomorrow...just don't feel like it now nor do I want to do more harm.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 18, 2014)

I can tune it out.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 18, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your ankle CeeCee, keeping it elevated and switching hot and cold packs may help.  I recently was up on a 6' ladder vacuuming the  top of my living room drapes, and of course I was in my ankle/sport socks only.  Anyhoo, I was holding the vacuum in one hand and hose in the other, started to slip with my socks and could only grab onto the ladder with the underside of my upper arm...red/purple ladder-burn there, shoulda known better and at least put on my sneakers...or taken off my socks, lol.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks...we all should know better by know but it still happens!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 18, 2014)

Not the first time, and not the last for either of us Cee...let's just hope we live through the others, lol. layful:


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 18, 2014)

Yep, so far it's not swelling any more than it has, hurts a little....might take half a pain pill so that I can sleep and will put a pillow underneath to keep it elevated.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 18, 2014)

Sorry to hear of your misery, CeeCee.  Could have been worse:  alarm beeping because of an actual fire; or taking a really bad fall off the ladder.  Stick with the Rest, Ice, Compression and Elevation until Monday.

Oh, an extra added word of caution, my friends.  NEVER place your toaster near a smoke alarm.  Scares the hell outta me every time I try to crisp up a nice bagel.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 18, 2014)

Not sure how my smoke alarms work, I smoke underneath one that never goes off so that doesn't inspire confidence.  
I've been here over 3 years and haven't changed a battery and only one ever made a peep, a small one, about 6 months ago for no discernable reason.    I presume they're hard wired or something but dunno.  I just live in fear of a battery change as no way on Earth I can do it.

I have it in mind to call the local volunteer fire station and ask if anyone would be so kind to drop by for a 'donation' if worst come to worst, other than that I have no idea how I'd stop it.

Sorry 'bout that ankle CeeCee, it doesn't take much to pull us up short these days and that's the last thing we need to cope with.  
Feet up and a book sounds good advice.


----------



## Anne (Jan 19, 2014)

Was thinking of how I used to climb up and stand on the counter to clean the top cabinets...no way could I chance that now.  Besides that, they might end up on my head since things are put together so shabby these days.  

Hubby still can get on the ladder to clean the ceiling fans, but he's a bet leery about that, too.  Ugh...hate to think we're getting to old to maintain things properly, but that time is coming, I fear.  The thought of moving to town doesn't make us too happy, but it certainly would be more convenient in some ways.



Di, I would call the fire dept...here, they will put in new alarms and check the ones you have for free if need be.  Worth it if there's any doubt at all.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 19, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> Not sure how my smoke alarms work, I smoke underneath one that never goes off so that doesn't inspire confidence.
> I've been here over 3 years and haven't changed a battery and only one ever made a peep, a small one, about 6 months ago for no discernable reason.    I presume they're hard wired or something but dunno.  I just live in fear of a battery change as no way on Earth I can do it.
> 
> I have it in mind to call the local volunteer fire station and ask if anyone would be so kind to drop by for a 'donation' if worst come to worst, other than that I have no idea how I'd stop it.
> ...


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 19, 2014)

Take care of that ankle CeeCee.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 19, 2014)

Well, this morning it's not any worse but still hurts a little...didn't sleep well last night.

Jillaroo, I did that 2 years ago when I had different smoke alarms which where very difficult to change the battery.

i heard about the volunteer program so I called the fire dept after  struggling with one of them, I must have sounded out of breath because they told me tney will be here right away and to wait for them outside...thought that was strange but I did...barely got outside when I see and hear a fire truck coming around the corner...my only thought was oh sh*t I hope the neighbors aren't home.

3 fireman got out and came into my house to change the fire alarm...thanfully they had a hard time with it too.

The following year my son from Illinois came just to replace all of them for me.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 19, 2014)

Glad it is not any worse....you will have to have a nap later!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 19, 2014)

You might want to look into getting one of these - 



You could probably unscrew the smoke detector with it, although I've never tried. But they're useful for so many things around the house, from grabbing a can of soup off the top shelf to annoying your cat.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 19, 2014)

We used to have one of those at work. It was called Michael...


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 19, 2014)

My son got me one of those for lightbulbs...these smoke alarms wont work with that.

My sons name is Michael, lol.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 19, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> Glad it is not any worse....you will have to have a nap later!



I have a hard time napping.


----------



## Davey Jones (Jan 19, 2014)

Next time use the dog...


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 19, 2014)

If only I could train Pickles to be more useful around the house...but his best trick...roll over, doesn't help me at all.


----------



## Katybug (Jan 19, 2014)

I am so sorry, know you're in pain.  Be careful on the icing, as you can easily overdo.  I thought you could do in ongoing, 20 min on and 20 off as long as you wanted.  Now I'm hearing that's not a good thing...only a certain amount of times per day.

It is amazing to me you can tune the noise out.  That sound drives me bonkers.  I'm glad I live in a condo with lots of men in the bldg, most of whom would probably offer to help just to stop the shrill..hope so anyway.  

Keep us updated on your ankle.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks Katybug, a little better today.  Not icing anymore, just elevated and not doing too much today.  Took a nice long bath instead of my usual shower.  Have lived here 10 yrs and I think I only used the bathtub twice.


----------



## Katybug (Jan 19, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> For goodness sake.....haven't you learnt by now?
> all you can do then is play on your computer and read your book..



Or watch a movie, as my dr suggested.  Problem is, there are so few good ones on TV even on the premium channels.


----------



## Katybug (Jan 19, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> Thanks Katybug, a little better today.  Not icing anymore, just elevated and not doing too much today.  Took a nice long bath instead of my usual shower.  Have lived here 10 yrs and I think I only used the bathtub twice.



And I'm exactly the opposite, Cee Cee.  After surgery or whatever, I hate when they say "showers only."  Addicted to bubble baths.:bath:


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 19, 2014)

Katybug said:


> Or watch a movie, as my dr suggested.  Problem is, there are so few good ones on TV even on the premium channels.



I usually watch movies on my IPad on Netflix...you're right about never any good movies on TV.  Once in a blue moon I'll watch something on Lifetime.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 19, 2014)

Katybug said:


> And I'm exactly the opposite, Cee Cee.  After surgery or whatever, I hate when they say "showers only."  Addicted to bubble baths.:bath:



Im a shower person, always have been.  It hard to wash my hair, it's long, in the tub.

I did enjoy the bath today though...if I could figure out how to wash my hair then maybe.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 19, 2014)

Have you not got a shower attachment in your bath?


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 19, 2014)

No, I don't ...that could work but since my hair is long it takes a long time to rinse, would I have to drain the tub so it doesn't overflow or do that first and shiver with no water in the tub.

I know I did it somehow be ause when I lived in Hungary that is the way it was until we had a house built with walk in showers.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 19, 2014)

Actually I have 2 bathtubs...the one in the hallway is a tub and a shower combo and the one in my master bedroom is just an oval tub and the shower stall is separate.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 19, 2014)

Also, I wonder which uses more water?  That is important here in Fresno.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 19, 2014)

Baths use more water than showers; I have been given a timer so I don't stay too long in the shower, to save water!


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 19, 2014)

I don't stay in long, just enough to get the job done!


----------



## Katybug (Jan 19, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> You might want to look into getting one of these -
> 
> View attachment 4492
> 
> You could probably unscrew the smoke detector with it, although I've never tried. But they're useful for so many things around the house, from grabbing a can of soup off the top shelf to annoying your cat.



You're so nice to recommend it, Phil, and they are useful, just very limited.  My friend gave me one like this when I had back surgery.  It's wonderful for picking up something from the floor, but that's about it, and it would have to be very lightweight and small.  They're very awkward to use and you could never unscrew anything with it....not even close. I couldn't negotiate getting a small can of tuna from the top shelf of the pantry where my taller neighbor had placed it.   But you're still a sweetie for trying to help!


----------



## Katybug (Jan 19, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> Baths use more water than showers; I have been given a timer so I don't stay too long in the shower, to save water!



I'm a bad girl, Vivjen, and being very selfish, but bubble baths are the one of the few things left that I truly enjoy.  I'm "green" in most every other way, but my bubble baths are here to stay.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 19, 2014)

I am not arguing at all; I have a bath about once a fortnight......just to have a bath!


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 19, 2014)

Well my ankle seems much better and after sitting all day and mostly on here...thank goodness for you guys, I need to get up and do some things around the house....I will take it slowly though.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 19, 2014)

Just be careful, and hope Dr. Visit goes ok tomorrow.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 19, 2014)

Katybug said:


> I'm a bad girl, Vivjen, and being very selfish, but bubble baths are the one of the few things left that I truly enjoy.  I'm "green" in most every other way, but my bubble baths are here to stay.



_*So jealous of you Katybug, i haven't had a bath since 1996, would dearly love one but wouldn't be able to get in or out*_


----------



## gar (Jan 19, 2014)

Yes take it easy Blondie.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks Gary, I will.

Vivjen, it's just a routine visit, will probably get a blood test to see thyroid and I may ask her about the flu shot, since a 64 yr old woman died recently from H1N1 in my county...this makes 9 deaths this yr.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 20, 2014)

Got my flu shot...weigh 123 lbs , still 5'4" tall...temp was 96, mine is always low.  BP was 116/70.

Got a flu shot and have to go for an x ray tomorrow for my ankle...just in case.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 20, 2014)

I could hate you, with that weight and blood pressure, but I don't!

Hope tomorrow goes ok.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 20, 2014)

I watch my sodium...my BP has always been good without meds.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 20, 2014)

I think it will be okay, I'm just p*ssed that I have to get ready early and go out again.


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 20, 2014)

Hope the ankle check-up goes as well as everything else did at the Docs.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 20, 2014)

I think it will, she just wants to make sure ...I've had worse sprains that turned out to be okay.


----------

